#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-31
<Takyoji> By concurrent you're implying that you can start one installation, and start another while another one is running?
<Takyoji> Or do you mean multiple at a time, but by one process?
<tonyyarusso> correct
<tonyyarusso> the first one
<Takyoji> Because I'm not even sure the former was even possible. :P
<Takyoji> Considering the process holds a lock on dpkg
<tonyyarusso> add/remove made you wait before you selected a second thing to queue for installation, but software center 2 lets you.
<tonyyarusso> and you mean latter, not former.
<tonyyarusso> or maybe you don't.
<tonyyarusso> Not actually *running* at the same time, but as far as the user can tell they are, meaning they can get on with their life UI-wise.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-03
<tonyyarusso> h00k:
<tonyyarusso> HAD A BIRTHDAY - wooooooo
<sparklehistory> Yay!  Happy Birthday h00k!
<h00k> tonyyarusso: Thanks!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-04
<Takyoji> It's pathetic how it takes up like over 80% of my CPU when using Pandora (music streaming service) on my laptop.
<Takyoji> of which is just AUDIO
<Takyoji> But contained in Flash
<Takyoji> there's also no DRM/cryptology of the service either, yet still takes as much CPU power
<Alpha_Cluster> cause flash is like the greatest thing ever
<Alpha_Cluster> you know great things must use lots of CPU power
<Takyoji> Of course, it shows how great they are, after all.
<Alpha_Cluster> yep
<Alpha_Cluster> only great programmers can use up that much cpu while doing so little
<Alpha_Cluster> ok anyone have a problem where evolution refuses to ask for a password for a new account?
<Alpha_Cluster> god evolution is still such a piece of shit
<kermit> why does flash eat so much CPU anyway?
<Obsidian1723> Here's a bash script I made which will download and install programs, setup iptables (for a desktop PC, not a server) and provide a good first step after doing a new Ubuntu 10.04LTS desktop installation. wget -c -t0 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/914191/install-script.sh and then sudo chmod +x install-script and then do sudo ./install-script.sh and it just runs. This is a solid script that is ever-evolving.
<rlaager> Obsidian1723: You should make this into one or more packages and put them in a PPA.
<rlaager> Obsidian1723: Why do you run apt-get install a million separate times? For the firewall stuff, using ufw would probably be better.
<Obsidian1723> How would I do this in a PPA?
<Obsidian1723> I ve never packaged
<Obsidian1723> Well, iptables is more configurable
<rlaager> Obsidian1723: I manage all of our configs (desktop and server) via packages. For something like this, you might make a package named obsidian-desktop. It'd be a "native" package, which means it has no upstream tarball.
<Obsidian1723> gotcha... how would I make this into a package though?
<rlaager> Basically, any time you're creating a file, you'd create that as part of the package build process. Any time you're running a command, you'd put that in the package's postinst script.
<rlaager> And when you're install a package, you'd instead make that a dependency of your package (in debian/control).
<rlaager> Obsidian1723: I have to run to a client's place, but perhaps I can find a good example to share with you so you don't have to start from scratch.
<Obsidian1723> that'd b ed appreciated
<rlaager> Packages are nice in that, properly done, they can cover both initial installs and upgrades.
<Obsidian1723> sweet
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I've been meaning to put together some packages to control network-wide common configurations too.
<tonyyarusso> Meanwhile, my new Das Keyboard Model S properly fixes my KVM switch problem :)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-05
<rlaager> I'd love to find some people doing similar things if only to compare configs.
<rlaager> Unfortunately, the nature of such things makes them not very useful to share directly.
 * jchristensen just installed irc for Droid
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-06
<chinoto> Anyone know how to use grub2 to boot isos?
<chinoto> trying to add the iso of "Trinity Rescue Kit 3.3" to a usb for recovery in addition to a few other isos
<chinoto> I think all I need is to know what to put after "linux (loop)/kernel.trk" in grub.cfg
<chinoto> I think I got it, brb
<chinoto> (need to reboot to test)
<chinoto> nvm, I have no idea what I'm doing
<damian> apparently I was supposed to do (hd0,2) because the second argument is 1-based rather than 0-based
<damian> but now trinity can't find itself because it expected itself to be located on a cdrom drive rather than a iso on a usb
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, that nonsense of having one of them 0-based and the other 1-based is tricky.
<ubuntu_> it doesn't see the iso, yet it manages to load anyway...
<kermit> while upgrading to ubuntu 10.4, my system locked up, i had to power cycle, now X wont even load, what should i do?
<kermit> while upgrading to ubuntu 10.4, my system locked up, i had to power cycle, now X wont even load, what should i do?
<Obsidian1723> You upgraded from 91.0?
<Obsidian1723> 9.10
<kermit> yes
<kermit> someone said do aptitute dist-upgrade from a terminal
<Obsidian1723> yeah, the upgrades SOMETIMES work.
 * tonyyarusso headdesks
<kermit> i had set some /proc/sys/vm stuff really high, i think i had a memory deadlock
<kermit> i'll set it lower now
<Obsidian1723> If you wanmt hack and slah at it for hours you can, but really, I'd load the Live CD and copy your /home over to an external hard drive, then just reformat the PC.
<Obsidian1723> Do a clean install.
<kermit> i set the background ratio and ratio to 100 hehe
<kermit> now i set it to 50/75
<tonyyarusso> kermit: No.  To do an upgrade you either use update-manager for a GUI or do-release-upgrade from CLI.  Never do a dist-upgrade directly.
<Obsidian1723> Upgrades are messy.
<tonyyarusso> (You'd know this if you read the instructions....)
<kermit> tonyyarusso: release-upgrade? from aptitude?
<kermit> what instructions? i have no GUI
<tonyyarusso> kermit: No.  Just 'do-release-upgrade'.  That's the command.
<tonyyarusso> kermit: The instructions posted online every time there's a new release.
<kermit> tonyyarusso: oh ok thanks
<kermit> they post CLI instructions? huh.. i figured webbrowsing in text mode would be futile in 2010
<kermit> omg is that hail?
<Obsidian1723> Iveh ad the worse luck with dist upgrades, so I just reformat.
<tonyyarusso> kermit: people have to upgrade servers sometime - might as well tell them how.
<kermit> tonyyarusso: oh good point
<kermit> tonyyarusso: should i ^C the apt-get dist-upgrade then?
<kermit> and use the command you suggest
<kermit> oh its done
<tonyyarusso> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tonyyarusso> For future reference
<kermit> in the future i'm hoping not to crash during the GUI upgrade
<kermit> but i'll write it down
<kermit> tonyyarusso: oh i hadnt started apt-get dist-updtae afterall, just some dpkg command it told me to.. the command you said said i'm already upgrade, so i'm doing aptitude dist-upgrade which is doing lots of things
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-06-01
 * Takyoji goes maniacle
<Takyoji> Moar classic GNOME bugs
<ColinHarrington> yea? what did you hit?
<Takyoji> For some reason I can't add gnome-panel applets anymore anywhere; and for some windows, when I'm on X screen 1, and hover over a scrollbar, the new scrollbar handle appears on X screen 0 instead
<Takyoji> in middle of nowhere
<ColinHarrington> :-(
<Takyoji> and in other news, my Arduino came today
<Takyoji> And things certainly look bigger on the internet. xP
<Takyoji> came in a internally-bubblewrap envelop, which inside had a small box, which inside of that had a box for the Arduino that was a 1/4th the size of the box, and inside of that the actual Arduino. xP
<ColinHarrington> I liked the arduino packaging
<Takyoji> and I even further love it that it doesn't come with another set of USB and power connectors. :P
